# The Winner of AutoGuide's Under $30k Performance Car Shootout is...



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Yesterday we eliminated five cars from the 2014 AutoGuide Under $30,000 Performance Car Shootout.
> 
> That leaves the final three, which are all completely different takes on affordable fun. Weren’t we surprised when the numbers were tabulated and the top cars included not just all-wheel drive, rear-wheel drive and front-wheel drive rivals, but a hatchback, a sedan and a coupe.
> 
> ...


Read the complete AutoGuide.com Under $30,000 Performance Car Shootout


----------

